
Fatigue and Training Gaps Spell Disaster at Sea, Sailors Warn - rectang
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/27/world/asia/fatigue-and-training-gaps-spell-disaster-at-sea-sailors-warn.html
======
rectang
We'll sack the captain. We'll ridicule the crew, marveling at their supposed
incompetence.

But will those Navy higher-ups responsible for systemic failures such as
punishing schedules leading to sleep deprivation be held accountable?

